# Make your own needlepoint case from The Stitchery



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone interested in needlepoint, The Stitchery has a kit to make your own Kindle case. Only 2 designs right now, but I think it's cool that they're joining the Kindle party.

http://www.stitchery.com/ShopCategory3.aspx?id=37,452&dispRow=452

Hope the link works.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

LindaW said:


> Anyone interested in needlepoint, The Stitchery has a kit to make your own Kindle case. Only 2 designs right now, but I think it's cool that they're joining the Kindle party.
> 
> http://www.stitchery.com/ShopCategory3.aspx?id=37,452&dispRow=452
> 
> Hope the link works.


Very cute! I don't do needlepoint but this makes me wish I did.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Can you believe both of the styles are out of stock already??  
I love the Stitchery.  I get their emails all the time, but I missed
these.  Thank you for posting.
deb


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

These are SO cool! I may have to order one!!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

drenee said:


> Can you believe both of the styles are out of stock already??
> I love the Stitchery. I get their emails all the time, but I missed
> these. Thank you for posting.
> deb


Wow that was fast. I just got the catalog last night. I love the idea, and was partial to the Fall Leaves pattern. Oh well, hopefully the popularity will mean more patterns.


----------



## brenwinter (Jun 12, 2009)

You can get these kits from other places. I've had the purple one for some time - haven't gotten around to making it yet, but I do have it...
Try:
http://www.needlepoint-for-fun.com/shop/Kits-/Stitch--Zip-Kits/p/Electronic-Book-Cover--Fall-Leaves-sku-autumnleaveslg.htm
http://www.needlepoint-for-fun.com/shop/Kits-/Stitch--Zip-Kits/p/Electronic-Book-Cover--Paisley-sku-paisleykindlelg.htm
http://www.needlepoint-for-fun.com/shop/Kits-/Stitch--Zip-Kits/p/Electronic-Book-Cover--Scrolls-sku-scrollslg.htm
http://www.needlepoint-for-fun.com/shop/Kits-/Stitch--Zip-Kits/p/Electronic-Book-Reader-Cover--Abstract-sku-abstractkindlelg.htm (this is the one I have)

Brenda


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Brenda, that's a nice site. I hadn't heard of that one.  Thanks for the links!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

brenwinter said:


> You can get these kits from other places. I've had the purple one for some time - haven't gotten around to making it yet, but I do have it...
> Try:
> http://www.needlepoint-for-fun.com/shop/Kits-/Stitch--Zip-Kits/p/Electronic-Book-Cover--Fall-Leaves-sku-autumnleaveslg.htm
> http://www.needlepoint-for-fun.com/shop/Kits-/Stitch--Zip-Kits/p/Electronic-Book-Cover--Paisley-sku-paisleykindlelg.htm
> ...


Can you tell if these would fit a K2 in a Noreve? At 6 x 9 I'd almost think not....


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey, those are pretty cool!  I do needlepoint, so I just might have to try one out.  I'm thinking maybe they'd be good for my naked K1.  Brenda, do they have any sort of lining, or would it just be the back of the design on the inside?


----------

